# Question about fitting CD changer to 2001 320D SE



## nidgemo (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all

Just got my first BMW recently, (a 320D SE, 2001, manual with 60,000 miles)

Want to fit a CD changer, and they are going at pretty good prices on ebay...

however, 

1. I don't even know if my car is pre wired (where do I look? - car has the BMW Business RDS unit) 
2. What do I need? just the changer, or also other leads, brackets etc?
3. Is it difficult to fit if pre-wired?
4. can I get detailed instructions (with diagrams if poss) anywhere for fitting, as buying from ebay is unlikely to come with this?
5. Which part numbers do I need for the changer?
6. any other relevant advice re fitting / buying this


----------



## nidgemo (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks to who ever linked the threads below - I tried a search (but being a newbie, mustn't have done it right)

However, they havent really answered m questions. Could some kind soul who knows about this take time to address the issues?

Please?

Thanks


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

1. 
a. In the US there are round stickers on the trunk (top inside lip where the latch is) which indicate pre-wired options. Don't know if this is true for Ireland
b. There is a three pin and six pin cable bundle behind the left hand side trim panel. (you'll have to remove the trim and look)

2. If you have NAV or a bump in the left hand side trunk trim with a door then you just need the CD changer and the wiring from 1. above. Otherwise you need the trunk trim and brackets. See 4. below for part #'s

3. Easy. Plug in the two cables (3 & 6 pin) and you are set. Trim and bracket replacement is more work but just as easy.

4. http://www.unofficialbmw.com/e46/stereo/e46_cd_changer_installation.html

5. See 4.

6. Easy


----------



## nidgemo (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks a lot mate - car certainly has the hump and door at the LHS anyway, so it looks like I'm ready to go!


----------

